# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Персональный Премьер министр

## Maks_Alexey13

Две Отличные Бумажные модели В.В. Путина! Вам остается только Распечатать-Вырезать-Склеить!

*Скрытый текст*Персональный Премьер министр

----------

